# dewlaps



## SnowyShiloh (May 10, 2009)

Phoebe Mae has the most ridiculously adorable little dewlap ever. We lovingly call it her "booby" and talk to her about it a lot. It's so cute! She's going to get spayed in June, and we were wondering if her dewlap will go away after she's spayed? Of course we'll have her spayed regardless, we just want to know what to expect. Here are some okay pictures of Phoebsie and her booby, from when she got to go outside for the first time to play after the snow melted a couple days ago.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 10, 2009)

Booby xD Well I have three spayed does - the two that had dewlaps still have them. I advise palpating dewlaps often, my new adopted girl's dewlap seemed odd and when I palpated it it has lumps in it. The vet is not worried so I have not had anything done. She is 7 years old and apparently the vet thinks she has a short time left :/ I think she needs to relearn rabbit medicine but she is nice and seems to know more than most. Oh well.

I would think she will keep it.


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 11, 2009)

Pookie still has her dewlap. Spaying didn't change her much at all, she's still a grump. But she did stop trying to hump the cats (she just bites their tails now.)


----------



## Flashy (May 11, 2009)

I've found that the only thing that potentially gets rid of it is if it is caused by being overweight, and they lose the weight. Tilly, Summer, a Dopey and Sandy all have dewlaps in various sizes and none had an effect after spaying other than Summer who they botched and she lost a lot of weight.

So I would think that no, Phoebe Mae won't lose her 'Booby'.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 11, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure by looking at my pictures, but I think that both Snowy and Dotty's dewlaps got slightly smaller after they were spayed. Snowy also lost weight from elsewhere, so that might have been why for her, but Dotty hasn't lost weight anywhere else, and I'm sure her dewlap(s) is smaller... 

Strange though!

And Phoebe's dewlap is soooo cute!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 11, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> I've found that the only thing that potentially gets rid of it is if it is caused by being overweight, and they lose the weight. Tilly, Summer, a Dopey and Sandy all have dewlaps in various sizes and none had an effect after spaying other than Summer who they botched and she lost a lot of weight.
> 
> So I would think that no, Phoebe Mae won't lose her 'Booby'.



I agree. Muffin has quite a fluffy dewlap, and she has been spayed for over a year! She came to me underweight, and put on quite a bit of weight since she's been here, so it has plumped up a bit. Hers is more heart-shaped and broad, but it looks adorable when she flops in the living room. Pheobe's is ADORABLE, like everything about her (and your other bunnies of course)!


----------



## missyscove (May 11, 2009)

I got Fiona about a week after she was spayed at the shelter.
This is her picture off the shelter website:





This is her dewlap one of the first few days we had her.





This one was taken at least a year later I'd guess.





I'd say her dewlap hasn't changed in size at all.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 11, 2009)

Good to know, everyone! Thanks for sharing. Those photos were taken just a few days ago, but Paul and I both think her dewlap has gotten bigger over the past several days. It's especially funny when she eats. We love our Phoebsie princess.


----------

